# Is this coloring kind of rare?



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Here is a pure bred that looks so much like my rescue pup. 
Nogi vom Adler Stein - German Shepherd Dog

Because of my dogs markings and short coat the rescue guy was calling her a mix GSD. I can't see anything but GSD in her. Her personality is very gsd. Then I found that dog on the site and a few other pure bred GSD that had the same markings but not many. So I started thinking this could be her.

What would you call this color? Is it kind of rare or just not a desired color pattern? I never see many like this not many GSD with the Doberman markings? If you have one please share a photo.

Here's my pup about 5 months old. does she look like a mix?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

That color is called black and tan. 

Your pup looks like a mix to me. But she sure is cute no matter what she is. (Mixed or not.)


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

german shepherd pictures, breeder picture # 18 of many

Black and tan that will probably become more tan as the dog matures. Not sure but your dog looks to be a mix to me as well.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Is it common for black and tans to have these face markings that look like a husky? The eye brows and ear color? Because I never see it. 

We love this dog so much my husband thinks she is great. My husband had a bad experience with a GSD when her was 7. I was kind of hopping she was a GSD so my husband would get over his little anti GSD thing. I love my mutts I just can't put my finger on what other breed she could be.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It looks mixy due to body style, not color necessarily. 
She's too 'square', GSD's are longer than they are tall, and usually the rump slopes down, despite how they are standing, even slightly.
Your dog is boxy (as long as she is tall) and her rump's quite a bit higher than her front quarters.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I see lots of GSD, but I also see a hint of Siberian Husky in your pup. I love the first picture! She looks so proudly focused. A cutie for sure, whatever is in the mix.
Sheilah


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

robk said:


> german shepherd pictures, breeder picture # 18 of many
> 
> Black and tan that will probably become more tan as the dog matures. Not sure but your dog looks to be a mix to me as well.


The female linked to in the first post belongs to a BB. Her name on the board is Vandal. That female isn't a puppy, she is over 2yo.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> It looks mixy due to body style, not color necessarily.
> She's too 'square', GSD's are longer than they are tall, and usually the rump slopes down, despite how they are standing, even slightly.
> Your dog is boxy (as long as she is tall) and her rump's quite a bit higher than her front quarters.


Her back end looks high in that photo because of the ground and how she is standing. Normally her back is very level. To me her muzzle is a little wide I think that's what throws me off. 

Sit,stay thanks we love her she is one of the best dogs we have had. I too love that first photo. Thanks.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I think she looks like a mix too - the body shape, the head shape, and that short tight coat - doesn't look right for a pure-bred.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Honestly, I think Ma Nature sometimes comes up with the absolute best combos. My very first dog was some sort of Shepherd mix. Could be Malamute, Washington State University's Veterinary School was absolutely convinced he was a wolf hybrid. We never knew--he was a FABULOUS dog and the most gorgeous thing you've ever seen. 

If every random breeding could turn out like those special few, there would probably never be purebreds again. Alas, though, it's rare. 

Enjoy your pup, she's a darling. And I'm betting she's going to be smart as a whip.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

BlackGSD said:


> The female linked to in the first post belongs to a BB. Her name on the board is Vandal. That female isn't a puppy, she is over 2yo.


Well then, great looking dog! Love the color!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am not so convinced she is a mix. Agree that she is lacking in angulation but I have seen coats that tight and that coloration on GSDs. It is clear she is standing on a hill.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Definitely looks like a mix to me--possibly Husky, but also something tight-coated, like Dobe maybe? The head and muzzle look different than GSD. Nice looking pup, looks bright and alert.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I remember reading here somewhere that that coloration was called reverse mask, I think it was Doc who talked about it.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

This isn't a reverse mask. She has a throat marking and her mask is full black.

Reverse mask/open face looks like this (this is Lord Gleisdreieck):


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Nancy...I'm gonna side with you on this one too.
I have seen pure bred GSD pups that actually look just like the OP's pup.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

cookie is way too freaking cute (i think she could be pure too)!!! be glad she got short hair (which is why i don't think there is husky in there). i have a GSD/Lab mix (people think she's pure gsd if they don't know what they're talking about lol) but her hair is something awful. i can't even pet her in the morning before i goto work. she just walks and there's a ball of hair twirling around her in the air.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

She's adorable!! There is something about her face that doesn't look exactly GSD to me, but I am no expert!!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I see nothing in the markings that aren't GSD. Not a rare color either. Sometimes people think GSDs come only in black/tan saddleback. 

Her muzzle does look a little short, but that could just mean that she is from a line of pet dogs. Or she could be a mix. She could be from a long line of mixes and have ZERO shepherd blood in her veins.

Either way, she's a beautiful girl.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

She might be pure. For one thing she is standing on a down-slope (as stated). For another she is 5 months old and their growth at that age is goofy.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

she looks pure bred to me. here we call them local GSDs, which basically means about 10 generations ago their grandparents were imported. but they're still pure in the sense that no other breed was mixed at any point.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

5 months is a rough age.....the color will continue to change for a while, and her proportions will likely change too. She might be a purebred GSD, just from "pet" lines. 

How tall is she, and how much does she weigh?

I've had people question my dogs too, and they are DEFINITELY purebred. Several insisted that Tori (correct sized longcoated bitch) could NOT be a GSD.....ummm, I was her breeder, I KNOW she was purebred! Some have questioned Ianna too, because she's bicolor. I've had questions about Bunny, because she's red sable and "only" 60 pounds. 

Sometimes ya gotta laugh


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Heck I had someone ask me and almost insist that they were Tervuren-especially Zisso! 

No matter what your dog is, pure of mix, it is clear that you love her and that is what matters most!! Enjoy every moment with her!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Zisso said:


> Heck I had someone ask me and almost insist that they were Tervuren-especially Zisso!
> 
> No matter what your dog is, pure of mix, it is clear that you love her and that is what matters most!! Enjoy every moment with her!!


LOL. When I had my first coated black male, people called him a Belgian Shepherd/Sheepdog. Even though he was twice the size of one. Either that or he was a wolf. He actually looked more like a wolf than a Belgian. He was 29 inches tall and weighed 99 lbs and wasn't fat. He was all legs though and often did that low headed stare you often see in pictures of wolves. BUT, he was 100% GSD.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

BlackGSD said:


> LOL. When I had my first coated black male, people called him a Belgian Shepherd/Sheepdog. Even though he was twice the size of one. Either that or he was a wolf. He actually looked more like a wolf than a Belgian. He was 29 inches tall and weighed 99 lbs and wasn't fat. He was all legs though *and often did that low headed stare you often see in pictures of wolves*. BUT, he was 100% GSD.


Abby does the low-headed stare a lot. The low head allows them to get a better scent, it's closer to the ground.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> Honestly, I think Ma Nature sometimes comes up with the absolute best combos. My very first dog was some sort of Shepherd mix. Could be Malamute, Washington State University's Veterinary School was absolutely convinced he was a wolf hybrid. We never knew--he was a FABULOUS dog and the most gorgeous thing you've ever seen.
> 
> If every random breeding could turn out like those special few, there would probably never be purebreds again. Alas, though, it's rare.
> 
> Enjoy your pup, she's a darling. And I'm betting she's going to be smart as a whip.


So true.

Thanks everyone for the response. She was a rescue and a parvo pup. She is still thin but filling in. She had worms poor girl had a rough start. So she is 35 lb and about 21 inches I think.

I think time will tell. She is still young.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes, very rare. Takes just the right amount of mix to get it right.  She's a cutie, but IMHO a mix.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

At 5 months it's hard to tell by body shape because different parts can grow at different rates.
I have also seen some GSDs with very short/tight coats.




BlackGSD said:


> The female linked to in the first post belongs to a BB. Her name on the board is Vandal. That female isn't a puppy, she is over 2yo.


What is a BB?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

probably board buddy?


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes she is still growing and pups do grow and change. So maye time will tell for sure. I am going to call her a rescue GSD. When ever we take her places people always think she is a German shepherd. When I say she might be a mix they look at me confused.


----------



## Doubleyolk (Aug 5, 2011)

She sure is a beauty.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you. She is amazing really the perfect dog for use. Learns quick, wants to make use happy, easy to train, playful, great with our daughter, protective but not crazy, alert, retrieves, swims, affectionate, and the list goes on. 

Her color is changing her neck is getting lighter. She is getting taller but Still needs to fill out.

Here she is looking very shepherd


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Pepper311 said:


> Yes she is still growing and pups do grow and change. So maye time will tell for sure. I am going to call her a rescue GSD. When ever we take her places people always think she is a German shepherd. When I say she might be a mix they look at me confused.


Definitely don't rely on the public to tell you what breed your dog is. People tell me all the time that my purebred Belgian Malinois is a german shepherd, and I've had many see my purebred german shepherds and think they are mixed or another breed. Your dog is very cute. Don't let whether he's a purebred or not dictate what you think of him, or select only photos to show that you think make him look more purebred.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Rerun said:


> Definitely don't rely on the public to tell you what breed your dog is. People tell me all the time that my purebred Belgian Malinois is a german shepherd, and I've had many see my purebred german shepherds and think they are mixed or another breed. Your dog is very cute. Don't let whether he's a purebred or not dictate what you think of him, or select only photos to show that you think make him look more purebred.


NO I love my dog, and I love mutts. In fact I wanted a GSD mix not a pure bred. BUT we have fell in love with this dog. If she is in fact a GSD we would want another. That's the main reason why I would like to know. I don't need a Pure bred I just want another dog like this one we have. That's what it comes down too. I know you can never have the same dog twice. They are all different and special in their own way even with in the breed. Since she probably is not a pure bred I guess I will just stick to my Mutts. Well I really would like a Mal when my daughter is older.

Anyways thanks everyone.


----------

